

Ask HN: Any way to disable scroll wheel acceleration on a Mac? - MikeCapone

I've Googled this and found lots of people asking the question, but nobody answering it to my satisfaction.<p>I'm simply looking for a way to have a linear scroll wheel on my mouse instead of one that takes into account acceleration.<p>Thank you for your help.
======
MikeCapone
I can't believe nobody knows how to do that. I can't be the only one who's
annoyed by this.

